# Any single people smoking out there? What do you do with it all?



## shtrdave (Sep 19, 2010)

It wasn't bad when my parents were living, cooking for 3. But then my father died and several years later my mother is gone. I used to make stuff and a lot off the extra I would take to my neighbors, but I have moved so no neighbors, at least none close to me, and with the rising costs of meat as well as every other living expense (used to get Butts for $1.19 now they are $1.69) it is not economically feasible to do this. I will occasionally take  leftovers to work for co-workers, but don't want to do that all the time.I have also found it is not as good or fun to just do a 4-5# butt as to do 24#.I have resorted to making things more on the grill and in the slow cooker, same seasoning  and all, just not getting the good slow smoked flavor and I have tried the cursed LS but it does not impart the same flavor, it has a purpose but not in the slow cooker with meat.So what do the rest of you do with all the extra?


----------



## mythmaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Get yourself one of those foodsavers that vacuum packs for you and put the leftovers in the freezer.  Then to reheat, you just pop the bag into some boiling water and it tastes like it just came out of the smoker.

I don't have this problem since I have lots of family locally.  I never have enough it seems. :)


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 19, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> Get yourself one of those foodsavers that vacuum packs for you and put the leftovers in the freezer.  Then to reheat, you just pop the bag into some boiling water and it tastes like it just came out of the smoker.
> 
> I don't have this problem since I have lots of family locally.  I never have enough it seems. :)


I second that statement. I usually smoke a lot at a time and with just my wife and myself most of the time there are always lots of leftovers. I use to put them in the fridge and I would always end up throwing some out because it was in the fridge too long. Now I leave a bit in the fridge to eat for the week then the rest gets vacuumed sealed and thrown into the freezer. Comes out great when reheating them. You can package them in several different smaller packages just enough for you. Its awesome when you are hungry and you can just pull out a package and boil it to heat it up and you have a nice smoked meal when you don't have the time to smoke it fresh.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with bret, the food saver is a great idea.

Lately I have been packing either 1 or 1.5 lbs per bag. Brisket and pork that is. I used to take alot of meat to work but after a few times they come to expect it. I had to cut them off for a while and now they buy from me. Get me the money and I give you the meat. I did alot of looking around here in Kansas City and decided 11 bucks a pound was fair. If its someone I really like I pass off the 1.5 lb bags and only charge them 10 bucks. That is to the ones that truly appreciate what I do. Often times they will tell me about someone else that wants meat also. 

If you are really wanting to smoke, just charge enough to off set the cost of the meat and supplies.

For me its not a business, but more of a way to have fun at a little less expense.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2010)

My wife and I have been using a foodsaver for many years. When the local Albertsons has a sale on meat or chicken we buy in bulk and portin them out into meal size then freeze them. We do the same with large smokes and large leftovers


----------



## daddyzaring (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not single, actually married with three kids, but I have always made alot, because I love leftovers.  They make quick easy meals for a ltaer time when I just don't have the time and/or energy to do alot of work to prepare a meal.  I also find ways to use leftovers to make other meal too.  I have taken leftover smoked burgers, and chopped up for chili or taco meat, chopped up smoked chicken for wraps, or fajitas.  I also have a habit of smoking a big 2-3lb tube of jimmy dean sausage every time I smoke to have for future breakfastes.  I slice into sausage patties, and or chop up some of it for gravy, or omletes, and stuff like that.  There's plenty of idea's, and if your brains just having a melt down there are always plenty of people on here that are happy to share ideas.


----------



## bigcup (Sep 19, 2010)

I too freeze liftovers though there dont seem to  be to much,,,,,,i took some to work and also experianced them just expecting it afterawhile,,,my few neighbores i have alot of times bring meat over for me to smoke for them and usually bring over extra for me to have in exchange for my time and such,,,,,now i just let ppl no when ill be smokeing, usuallly every other weekend,,even  though i try to everyweekend and i dont ever have a problem with too many liftovers, and have a pretty good time cause most that come over are interested in smokeing themselfs but just havent got the courage up to try it yet,,we also do alot of over the fire dutch oven cooking the two just seem to go along togeather pretty good


----------



## hemi (Sep 19, 2010)

What leftovers?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 19, 2010)

Hemi said:


> What leftovers?


Here is what they looked like before they started eating Que...

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/SMF/?action=view&current=image0088.jpg


----------



## meateater (Sep 19, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Here is what they looked like before they started eating Que...
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/SMF/?action=view&current=image0088.jpg


LMBO, even the ears got fat


----------



## hemi (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it was alla them growth hormones inna beef..  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..


----------



## tom37 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh Hemi, you have just caused me to have a flash back from years ago.

Was at my buddys house while he was grilling some really nice steaks. He lifts the grill lid, turns for the tongs, (note) he took his eyes off the grill. Living in an apt, while his eyes were away, the neighbors chow dog jumped the patio rail, landed on the grill with all four, he grabbed a giant steak and jumped for saftey. I found out that day that a dog can yelp and have his mouth full at the same time. He ended up with minor burns on his feet but paid no attention to them until the steak was gone and his chops were clean.

I tell ya what. I was pissed but I almost pissed my pants laughin, my buddy was chasing the dog with the tongs screamin and yellin. OMG I wish I could have gotten a vid of that moment.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 19, 2010)

Start making sausages... foodsaver and freeze..  every time you're invited to someone's house, take them a package.  Your friends and your gifts to them will start growing exponentially, I will guarantee it!   Leftovers or excess foodstuffs will not be a problem!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 19, 2010)

Another Foodsaver vote. I usually smoke for the entire week at one time, then vacuum pack the left overs and use them as needed later on.


----------



## fftwarren (Sep 19, 2010)

foodsaver if you want to save it for yourself. Or maybe set up something with a homeless shelter in your area, Im sure they would love the donations.


----------



## wildflower (Sep 20, 2010)

U could ask me over for dinner


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL----My Foodsaver is a Lifesaver!

You don't have to be single to have the leftover problem.

It's the same thing when you get to your 60s, have to watch your figure for health reasons, and your wife eats like a bird!

I don't throw food away, so I really mean the "Foodsaver has probably saved my life", quite literally!

Bear

PS:   Paul---Great pics of all them big & little puppies!


----------



## princess (Sep 20, 2010)

Freeze it!

I hate to admit it, but almost all of my Summer Sausage from about two weeks ago is gone-baby-gone. Once the Husband's friends found out? It all seemed to disappear...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

Princess said:


> Freeze it!
> 
> I hate to admit it, but almost all of my Summer Sausage from about two weeks ago is gone-baby-gone. Once the Husband's friends found out? It all seemed to disappear...


Better make sure you get a little more help next time !


----------

